# relocation to Greece / tac code issues



## lesley66 (Mar 20, 2010)

This is a rather complicated series of questions but I hope somebody can help.

I am relocating to Athens in August from Abu Dhabi. I have got all the relevant paperwork for my goods arriving at the port. ( EU Repatriation certificate, customs clearance forms etc ( in GreeK) The only problem I have is that the Customs forms require a Tax number. I have been told that to get this I need a statment of contributions from the UK inland revenue. I have spoken to them and they tell me due to a backlog I will not get the statement for upto 10 weeks. This gives me a problem as my furniture arrives in 5 weeks. I know somebody who has just arrived in Athens and they would not release her goods from the port until they had a tax number. My 3 Questions are,

1 - is it correct you need a tax number before your goods will be cleared from customs 
2- is there anyway of getting a tax number before you obtain your UK contributions statement.

3 I am told that all family members need to present themselves at customs clearacne is this true or only the person who signed the customs decleartion forms.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I got my tax number yesterday; it took about 20 minutes and I definitely didn't have the paper you mentioned. However, I'm American so there is no expectation that I would have UK papers, I guess. But I didn't need anything of that type. I can't imagine it would take so long. Unless this is a different kind of tax number you are talking about - what I got yesterday was the ΑΦΜ.


----------



## jang (May 2, 2010)

*Greek Tax Number*

We have just moved here from UK and didn't need anything other than our passports to get our tax numbers.


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

You should be able to get a tax number with just an address here. 

It might be worth you paying a specialist lawyer to deal with this. He'll also be able to get your items through customs with minimum fuss.

Ask your company if they can recommend anyone.


----------

